# Junior Sky Tot???



## Stephanie Smithson (Jul 18, 2016)

This was my latest buy today and just like a lot of things, I know nothing about it. I'm guessing it is a 1930s junior sky tot. It that correct? Can anyone tell me anything about it? Year? Value? Anything??? I picked it up because I love the lines and it reminds me of the old 1930s cars. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2016)

Not sure if this is where you found your information, but you definitely have a Junior Toy Sky Tot from the photos here: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
That site dates them to the mid/late 1930s. They are quite collectable. Here's one on ebay being bid on now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-SKY-T...164598?hash=item51e8079f36:g:h~YAAOSw6WdXilp~ - you could watch to see how much it fetches to perhaps get an approximate idea of value comparing yours to the one in the listing.

Dave


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Jul 20, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> Not sure if this is where you found your information, but you definitely have a Junior Toy Sky Tot from the photos here: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/junior_toy_co.php
> That site dates them to the mid/late 1930s. They are quite collectable. Here's one on ebay being bid on now - http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-SKY-T...164598?hash=item51e8079f36:g:h~YAAOSw6WdXilp~ - you could watch to see how much it fetches to perhaps get an approximate idea of value comparing yours to the one in the listing.
> 
> Dave



Thank you so much Dave!!!


----------

